# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2000] problme access 2000

## fortunat

Salut,

Je reformule ma requte en des termes plus courtois:

1) je dispose d'access 2000.
2) Cette version prsente le problme suivant: un message d'erreur s'affiche lors de toutes manipulations d'une table: ouverture, fermeture, suppression...
"windows ne peut effectue cette action" ou quelque chose de semblable.
3) ma version est une copie.

la question est donc: que faire?

merci de m'clairer.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Bonjour et bienvenue  :;): 

Le pseudo message d'erreur ne permet pas d'investigations trs prcises...

S'agit-il de tables lies? Cela arrive-t-il avec toutes les tables de la base? Cela arrive-t-il avec toutes les bases? La base cible est-elle bien une table Access 2000?

----------

